# I have a camera!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Virtually all of the pictures I share here are from my cell phone camera (it is a Samsung Galaxy S7, so fairly new). I usually do videos from a tablet, but I do have a Nikon DSLR as well and we mostly use that on trips like for the Indy 500. It is pretty amazing what you can do with all of the various digital photography platforms that are available. Just think how many pictures you wouldn't have tried back in the days of film.

Have fun with your new toy/tool.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new camera, I got my Canon Rebel EOS so that I could take better pictures of my dogs especially my old girl Flower, I have some wonder photos and videos of her. 
Enjoy


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Enjoy your new toy!

I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures come out of It. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

twyla said:


> Congrats on the new camera, I got my Canon Rebel EOS so that I could take better pictures of my dogs especially my old girl Flower, I have some wonder photos and videos of her.
> Enjoy


You have the Rebel SL1, right? Do you just use the kit lens that came with it?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Coco86 said:


> You have the Rebel SL1, right? Do you just use the kit lens that came with it?


I do just use the lens that came with it


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

twyla said:


> I do just use the lens that came with it


That’s cool! They all look good. I struggle with taking indoor photos but I’m getting better at it with my Sony.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice camera. Does it have a viewfinder or do you have to use the LCD screen for taking photos? The reason I ask is because I'm looking for a lighter weight SLR zoom but I want an eye level viewfinder and many of the newer models don't come with them.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bevvie, yes and no, I guess. I don't get it until tomorrow. I downloaded the 147 page pdf instruction manual (link) and did a search for viewfinder and here's a copy & paste:

It says, "You can remotely control your camera from a smart phone. The camera connects to the smart phone wirelessly. Use the smart phone as a remote shutter release with the Remote Viewfinder feature. The captured photo will appear on the smart phone."

Heck, I didn't this was possible. 

Under Panorama Mode, it says, "With [Shutter] pressed, slowly move the camera in the direction that will let it capture the rest of the panorama.
• Arrows pointing in the direction of motion are displayed, and the entire shooting image is displayed in the preview box.
• When the viewfinder is aligned with the next scene, the camera captures the next photo automatically.

Manual says it weighs "16.4 oz. (464 g) (without battery and memory card)". 

It has a lot of features I'm unfamiliar with, so it'll be slow-going in learning how to get the most use out of it. Thank goodness for YouTube.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh, btw, on Amazon read the reviews, including the negative ones, and add the word "review" after the name of this or any other camera model you're considering. That might give you an idea if the one you choose meets your needs.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes, that's what I've been doing for the past while ... scoping out cameras on Amazon, specifically for the reviews. Alas, the one I want (Nikon Coolpix) comes with a $900 price tag. *sigh*

Funny but Amazon.ca didn't have the Samsung cameras (????) I did check the reviews elsewhere but only found the Samsung WB1100F, which doesn't have a viewfinder. Not sure if this is the same as yours (W1100F) so figured I'd ask you the question. 

But for my viewfinder issue, your camera is very nice and totally fits into my lightweight requirement. Do let me know though if yours has the same specs as the WB1100F when you get it. You're going to have a lot of fun for awhile. Poor Bella .. she'll be blinking and running from you every time you take out the camera! I have a Nikon and if I even go near the camera case, poor Copper heads for the hills.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmm, that would be odd to me if the US and Canadian models with the exact same model number were different; I've read candy bar companies use different and better quality chocolate in some other countries, so why not with cameras?

Anyway, the camera is a Samsung wb1100f, and the manual has the specs which I linked in my last post. Whether it's different in Canada, I couldn't say, but that would be very confusing. 

Thus I don't know about the viewfinder thingy except for the remote thingy the manual spoke about. I am embarrassingly low-tech on these 'new' style cameras; heaven help me when I get in in my hands.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Current cell phones have pretty decent photo capability, but they will never be able to compare with the photos you can get with a really good digital SLR for either portraits or action pics. Sometimes THE one photo is a result of shooting 20, 30, 40 pics in rapid sequence....


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> ... Sometimes THE one photo is a result of shooting 20, 30, 40 pics in rapid sequence....


Yes! You nailed it. This is exactly what I'm hoping this camera will do. I would love to get great shots of Bella in motion, especially when we go duck hunting.

Ha-ha, just joking about that... she's a tpoo. 

In one of the Amazon review questions, one person asked, "How fast does it take the shot? Is there a delay at the beginning of the shot?" Five people responded that there is a slight delay. 

But then I read about the 'Smart Mode' option. This says, "_Stop being jealous of the pros with their big cameras, and start taking great shots. Like the perfect trails of light at night on a busy intersection full of red taillights. Or instantly capture a high-speed scene with Action Freeze. A quick tap of Smart Mode and you’re set with various special modes..."_


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I got a DSLR camera last year with the intent of great 'action' shots but found out carrying it around on my scooter was prohibitive ...too much for me and was not able to have it 'at hand' quickly enough for shots that came up randomly! I did discover My Fuji point n shoot has continuous shooting capabilities recently! (I read the instruction manual hahaha!) And although it is not 40 frames it is enough for me! I love my little point n shoot !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congrats on the camera, Vita! To tell the truth, I still have to look over the manual for my Canon DSLR almost every time before I use it, but it's hard to go wrong with any good quality point and shoot or DSLR for non-pro use. 
I'll be following your exploits, hoping I can learn some things. 

To answer Bevvie's question, I also looked the Samsung up and looked at the back of it. It doesn't have an optical viewfinder, where you put your eye to the small framed area up top (old school, hard to find now, and I too love having one). It does have the lcd viewfinder screen where you don't have to have the camera to your eye to see the photo you are taking. Both have their merits. 

I do find myself backing up my photos in several ways. Still old school there too lol.

And, Vita, I can see Bella hunting rubber duckies


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> ...I'll be following your exploits, hoping I can learn some things...


If I start laughing randomly like Alexa, just remind me to put it down and take a nap.



Rose n Poos said:


> And, Vita, I can see Bella hunting rubber duckies


Now _that_ would be a cute video.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

These are some pics taken with a DSLR. 3 were taken by me with our Olympus, the one of Aven jumping was taken by a friend of mine, not sure what her camera is. In each case, there were pics both before and after that were good, but just not that one special one.... Photography is so much easier now (and cheaper LOL, don't like the shot, just delete it from the chip, not like wasting film......)


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Eclipse, love the one especially of her leaping in the air. She makes it look effortless and even has that showoff-y expression of _"Look at me, Mom! I can fly!"_


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

How exciting Vita that you are getting a new (to you) camera! I got a Nikon D3400 (DSLR) around Christmas when a package was on sale. It’s not lightweight per se, but it feels very comfortable and I am loving the shots that it is taking of the dogs. Certainly is relaxing to take the dogs to the field and photo shoot them.

Some recents: 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh wow, except for the 3rd one where you won the January contest, I haven't seen the others. They're really nice; I especially like the one of the pup running through the field. There's just something so cute about doggie ears flopping when they're in action...

Meanwhile my daughter called and said she was too exhausted to come today. Darn. She works a full time and a part time job and squeezes in time for friends, so it is what it is. Some time this week we'll do it. I was young once so I can't get mad, and in the meantime I have stuff I can do.

I also found my Adobe Photoshop 13 while tidying up yesterday. I had installed it a couple years ago, was too lazy to read the manual, and went back to my PS v. 4.0. Now I have Bella to take pics of and am nearing retirement, so I _might_ play around with it again this week. Or go through the Samsung manual and YouTube videos some more. Plenty to learn and keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

*Got it!*

My daughter, bless her heart, just left, and once again, I have a nice camera. 

Unfortunately, Bella looks like "a skinny rat" so being extra creative in taking pics of her for the next few weeks will continue to be a challenge. I'm up for it.


----------

